# Arrow Length and Overhang



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi AKRuss, I dont see a problem with it, unless you don't have a draw stop and get real excited and over draw. Good luck with the knee.


----------



## dramnara (Aug 26, 2008)

*Np*

I have a 30.5" DL and most of the arrows I shoot tune the same way with the point weights I want to use. It took me a little while to get used to this mentally, but it really is not a problem. As long as I am shooting good groups and the bare shaft is 7 o'clock with my groups, I'm good.

Sounds like you got it tuned right.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Arrow length*

This may sound odd, but I think you would have a more forgiving tune with more arrow in front of the rest. I mean much more, like 2.5-3 inches in front of the plunger. Why? Forgivingness. When the arrow is cut right at the button, it will get a bounce off of the rest when the force of the bowstring is applied. A longer arrow has far less bounce, than one cut short. A buddy and myself have been experimenting with this, keeping the arrow longer, and his groups have improved. He shoots BHFS and in practice recently shot about a half dollar sized 4 arrow group at 80YRDS! He is a heck of a shot, but the forgiving tune, by leaving the arrow longer allows him to get away with more minor flaws. I would start at 3 inches in front of the button. You may have to lighten the point or go up a size to spine if set on your poundage.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Assumption is that you are not shooting barebow as many finger shooters do. Barebow is better with a few inches of arrow hanging out the front of the rest wire which acts as a fulcrum when adjusting the trajectory.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm shooting with sights and not using the arrow tip for gap shooting of any kind. The 3-28 ACCs bareshaft well trimmed to 27" and 3-29 (.440) ACCs I have are cut to 28" and bareshaft well but the plunger tension is very light. I'd like to shoot the 3-28s in part because they're lighter. It just gives me a thrill not to see some overhang out beyond the riser. I'm considering getting some .470 ACEs which should work out pretty good but am suffering sticker shock with them.


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

*arrow length*

Glad I read this post as I was about to cut my shafts down after shortening my draw length, as per my earlier post re shooting left .I currently have a good 2'' past riser and although I was going to shorten them they were flying true.In fact since I changed my draw length I dont have any issue at all with those dreaded left flyers. I will be leaving them uncut. A big thanks to all who contributed advice.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Longer is better*

I think you will shoot better with a longer arrow, it is just more forgiving. It does effect point on, that is of no concern to a sight shooter, but I think if more people would try this they would leave their arrows longer. There is this guy that shoots with a relaese that is a pretty good shot named Jesse Broadwater. He has about 3" of shaft in front of the arrow rest. There is a reason why? :wink:


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

For some reason i dont use point on . I am aware of the point and shaft but my head just says thats the right elevation so go. Usually when i miss its because I have a little internal argument and second guess myself. If i go with my first 'sight ' it is mostly right.Hope I havent hijacked this thread, my apologies.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Trajectory*

That is way I tend to shoot at animals and 3-d. I shoot gap with spots, but once I set the gap I focus on the spot, even at longer distance where I cannot se the spot due to the arrow covering it up. 

Bob, you are probably shooting more of a trajectory feedback method. Jay Kidwell, Instinctive Archery Insights book explains this very well. The trajectory is constant, no matter what the distance, all other things being equal. We have "mental picture of the arrow flight. 

When you appraoch a critter your "minds eye" of that trajectory sets the gap needed. It is very effective shooting at game animals and distances under your "point on". In allowing the shot to happen, your subcounsious mind can calculate from past experienence and put that arrow in the middle.

Shoot'em good,

Jeff:wink:


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi dragonheart,
That is it in a nut shell, exactly how I seem to shoot. I seem to 'see' the trajectory before I shoot. In fact I dont really know just where my point of aim distance is.H:darkbeer:it 'em in the middle!


----------

